# Energiesparlampe mit DC-gesteuerter Dimmer dimmen



## wonderfulworld (28 August 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab hier ein DC-gesteuerten Dimmer gefunden. Ich dachte mir, diesen Dimmer mit einem analogen Ausgang (z. B. Beckhoffklemme KL4408)  anzusteuern.  Geht das?  Kann ich damit auch Engergiesparlampen  benutzen.

Der DC-gestuereten Dimmer:
http://www.mercateo.com/p/102-190955(2d)BP/DC_GESTEUERTER_DIMMER_BS.html

lg wonderfulworld


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 August 2007)

Soweit mir bekannt ist, lassen sich herkömmliche Energiesparlampen nicht dimmen. Falls es doch eine Möglichkeit gibt, wäre ich auch interessiert.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## IBFS (28 August 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt ist, lassen sich herkömmliche Energiesparlampen nicht dimmen. Falls es doch eine Möglichkeit gibt, wäre ich auch interessiert.
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


 
Undimmbar   + Design   + Lichtfarbe  

Das ist genau das Problem, warum ich Halogen nehmen MUSS.

.


----------



## PhilippL (29 August 2007)

Hallo,

also wenn dein Dimmer kapazitive Last abkann geht das eventuell schon...
Müsste man mal versuchen
Wir ham mal Leuchtstoffröhren mit EVG an einem Dimmer der kapazitive Last kann gedimmt...(evtl. ne kleine ohmsche Last dazu hängen) das ging sogar einigermaßen gut.

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## kiestumpe (29 August 2007)

Hallo,

0/8/15 Sparlampen vom Baumarkt sicherlich nicht, du brauchst schon ein entsprechendes EVG hierfür, dass dies Schnittstelle auch hat.
hth


----------



## poppycock (6 September 2007)

Hallo,

die Dulux EL DIM von OSRAM kann man laut Produktbeschreibung stufenlos mit einem Phasenanschnittdimmer dimmen:
http://www.baulinks.de/webplugin/2006/1frame.htm?1022.php4

Herstellerseite:
http://www.osram.de/osram_de/Profes...uchtstofflampen/OSRAM_DULUX_EL_DIM/index.html

MfG,
poppycock


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 September 2007)

Hallo poppycock,

ich habe soeben gleich mal sechs Stück derer Dinger bei amazon bestellt. Lieferzeit 4 bis 6 Wochen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## wonderfulworld (6 September 2007)

*Energiesparlampe*

Hi,

hab mir auch ein Paar (2 Stück  ) bestellt. Mal sehn wann sie kommen. Der Dimmer funktioniert wunderbar, mit herkömlichen Lampen. aber mit konventionellen Energiesparlampen flackert es nur.

mfg wonderfulworld


----------



## poppycock (7 September 2007)

*Gern geschehen! *

Hallo Onkel Dagobert und wonderfulworld,

dass die Lieferzeit so lang ist hätte ich nicht gedacht... :???:

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 September 2007)

*Amazon - bei vielen technischen Artikeln sehr preiswert*



poppycock schrieb:


> ..dass die Lieferzeit so lang ist hätte ich nicht gedacht... :???:..


Man findet auch Shops, die sofort liefern können, amazon ist jedoch sehr günstig und in diesem Fall auch portofrei. Bei mir eilt es auch nicht, da ich erst noch ein paar Drähte ziehen muss - und das kann dauern  .

Amazon ist übrigens bei vielen technischen Artikeln sehr preiswert.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## poppycock (7 September 2007)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,

ja, das stimmt, bei Amazon kann man das eine oder andere (nicht nur) technische Schnäppchen machen.
Und wenn man die Lieferzeit für die dimmbaren Energiesparlampen nicht berücksichtigt, ist Amazon doch recht schnell!
Vieles war am nächsten Tag schon bei mir, wenn ich es am Vortag bis 14 Uhr bestellt hatte!

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Strippenziehen,
poppycock


----------



## Oberchefe (8 September 2007)

> ja, das stimmt, bei Amazon kann man das eine oder andere (nicht nur) technische Schnäppchen machen.


 
Man muß nur aufpassen bei wem man einkauft, ist es nicht Amazon (also Amazon nur der Vermittler) sieht es bei Problemen/Repklamationen oft übel aus, Amazon will dann nichts davon wissen. Wenn ich bei Amazon kaufe, dann auch nur von Amazon selber.


----------



## poppycock (8 September 2007)

*Ich kaufte noch nie bei Fremdanbietern bei Amazon ein.*



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Man muß nur aufpassen bei wem man einkauft, ist es nicht Amazon (also Amazon nur der Vermittler) sieht es bei Problemen/Repklamationen oft übel aus, Amazon will dann nichts davon wissen. Wenn ich bei Amazon kaufe, dann auch nur von Amazon selber.



Aus irgend einem Grund meide ich Fremdanbieter bei Amazon.
Außerdem kommt bei vielen Produkten von den Fremdanbietern noch Versand hinzu, obwohl der bei Amazon höchstwahrscheinlich kostenlos wäre!
Dann doch lieber guenstiger.de etc. benutzen und einen günstigen Händler finden. Damit hatte ich keine Probleme, aber man dort garantiert auch auf die Schnauze fallen!

Gruß,
poppycock


----------

